# What do you think this is?



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

This little guy is 2.5" long. I bought it when it was barely 1". I waited on trying to ID it for awhile. It has some more characteristics coming through now that it's getting bigger. What do you think it is?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Certainly could be a rhom.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

with that gold on the tail and the head shape i would say gold dimond rhom


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

bob351 said:


> with that gold on the tail and the head shape i would say gold dimond rhom












That fish will probably be a real beauty when it gets older.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO he is too small to confirm ID... anyway it's agreat looking Serra...







!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it look like a baby diamond rhom to me


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i jujst realise that greenish tint that fish will be amazing when he gets older


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mostly likely a rhom.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a baby diamond to me also, but if not id say it is defo a rhom


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

I AGREE, WITH ALL THE ABOVE... GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
WHERE DID YOU GET IT?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

BUBB$ said:


> I AGREE, WITH ALL THE ABOVE... GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> WHERE DID YOU GET IT?


I got it at World of fish close to 2 months ago. Are Gold Diamond Rhoms hard to come by?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Brace said:


> I AGREE, WITH ALL THE ABOVE... GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> WHERE DID YOU GET IT?


I got it at World of fish close to 2 months ago. Are Gold Diamond Rhoms hard to come by?
[/quote]
AT "WORLD OF FISH" THEY LIST ALL THERE RHOMS AS BLACK PIRANHA.
BUT WHEN THEY GET IT FROM THEIR SUPPLYER, IT'S TOO SMALL TO TELL.
BUT GOLD DIAMOND'S ARE MORE RARE THEN JUST THE PLAIN BLACK PIRANHA.
THE TRUTH ABOUT YOUR BABY PIRANHA IS YOU CAN'T REALLY TELL UNTIL IT REACHES 4 TO 4.5 INCHES. BUT RIGHT NOW, IT LOOKS LIKE A GOLD DIAMOND RHOM.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Brace said:


> I AGREE, WITH ALL THE ABOVE... GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> WHERE DID YOU GET IT?


I got it at World of fish close to 2 months ago. Are Gold Diamond Rhoms hard to come by?
[/quote]
Wild caught ones are, because where they come from (Colombia) has strict exporting laws.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How much did you paid for it?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

looks like all 3 of the baby rhoms i got from aquaseape


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe a "Gold Spilo" or just "gold Piranha" if not a baby gold diamond rhom

Yours
View attachment 114278


Aquascapes Gold Piranha
View attachment 114279


I just thought it was worth comparing. Its has its similarities and differences

Yours is out of the water, it may cause them to look more different then they might be. I hope for you it is a gold Diamond Rhom, Whatever it is it's nice. I just think because its so rare its hard to believe that you got a baby but hopefully. Its flawless.


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I AGREE, WITH ALL THE ABOVE... GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> WHERE DID YOU GET IT?


I got it at World of fish close to 2 months ago. Are Gold Diamond Rhoms hard to come by?
[/quote]
Wild caught ones are, because where they come from (Colombia) has strict exporting laws.








[/quote]

Out of curiosity, if nobody has ever bred Rhoms, wouldn't all Rhoms in captivity be from the wild?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Badrad1532 Posted Today, 06:46 PM
> Maybe a "Gold Spilo" or just "gold Piranha" if not a baby gold diamond rhom
> 
> Yours
> ...


Those 2 look nothing alike are not even the same species.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

*Knowledge* said:


> I AGREE, WITH ALL THE ABOVE... GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> WHERE DID YOU GET IT?


I got it at World of fish close to 2 months ago. Are Gold Diamond Rhoms hard to come by?
[/quote]
Wild caught ones are, because where they come from (Colombia) has strict exporting laws.








[/quote]

Out of curiosity, if nobody has ever bred Rhoms, wouldn't all Rhoms in captivity be from the wild?
[/quote]
.......but rhoms have been bred in captivity.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> looks like all 3 of the baby rhoms i got from aquaseape


ALSO GOT MINE FROM AQUASCAPE AS 1 INCHER & TURNED OUT TO BE GOLD DIAMOND RHOM'S. 
I BOUGHT 3X. BUT GAVE 1 AWAY... 
View attachment 114302


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> How much did you paid for it?


After a small discount, I paid $39.99 for it. It was originally $49.99. That was cool with me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Badrad1532 said:


> Maybe a "Gold Spilo" or just "gold Piranha" if not a baby gold diamond rhom
> 
> Yours
> View attachment 114278
> ...


If you look at the tail you can see why they are not the same species.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Sanchezi...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gdr are hard to come by becuse there only wild and only from colombia witch has strick ruels


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

where are people getting gdr from?

s.rhombeus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> where are people getting gdr from?
> 
> s.rhombeus


At 2.5", out of the water, unknown lighting, and unknown flash usage...I don't know how any one could speculate on a variant of a species! IMO it could be a rhom or a sanchezi at this point. Only time will tell!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> where are people getting gdr from?
> 
> s.rhombeus


At 2.5", out of the water, unknown lighting, and unknown flash usage...I don't know how any one could speculate on a variant of a species! IMO it could be a rhom or a sanchezi at this point. Only time will tell!
[/quote]
exactly

ppl are just throwing gdr out


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

rocker said:


> where are people getting gdr from?
> 
> s.rhombeus


At 2.5", out of the water, unknown lighting, and unknown flash usage...I don't know how any one could speculate on a variant of a species! IMO it could be a rhom or a sanchezi at this point. Only time will tell!
[/quote]
exactly

ppl are just throwing gdr out
[/quote]

I have a Sanchezi and it looks nothing like this lil' guy. I thought rhom has already been decided upon by Frank. Thanks for all the input though.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Have to wait till it get a little bigger.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

.......but rhoms have been bred in captivity.








[/quote]

are you sure?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

^

in large large aquairuk yes. The sheedd aqurium bred them in a 1000 gal tank.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

OK...

Gold is just the color. Many rhoms with the diamond appearance are gold/yellow when they are that size. In fact it is not uncommon to change to red in a sub-adult stage.

The color is not a apecies. It is just the color. Hobbiests names they attach. Gold colored rhoms are found in many SA countries.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Brace Posted Jul 31 2006, 09:39 PM
> QUOTE(rocker @ Jul 31 2006, 11:00 PM)
> 
> QUOTE(BioTeach @ Jul 31 2006, 05:50 PM)
> ...


The ID's that I do in this forum is purely _best guess_ unless it is a well known species. I would need the specimen to verify what it really is. But thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------

